# AI report



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Check the Supporters Section. 

Sandcrab


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

hey Ron!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*The time has come...*

Finally, got a 4X4... watch out AI and DE surf...

Sandcrab


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> Finally, got a 4X4... watch out AI and DE surf...
> 
> Sandcrab


I thought you fished IRI because you wanted too ... not because you were ORV challenged 

Congrats on the new vehicle. Leave some cows in the surf for me!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

is it pretty standard practice to post more reports in the supporters section? I love the idea and I've been toying with the idea of subscribing to a site I've gotten so much out of...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It's only $20, but there's not a lot of content there right now. Sometimes you can find out about where fish are running before it gets posted out in the open, but the real advantage is having a up to 200 PMs in your in box and being able to PM more that 5 people at once. And having a sig line!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Caviman2201 said:


> is it pretty standard practice to post more reports in the supporters section? I love the idea and I've been toying with the idea of subscribing to a site I've gotten so much out of...


its just like paying for subscription for magazine you love to read...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*and*

you also get more photo storage too


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Get the inside scoop...*



Caviman2201 said:


> is it pretty standard practice to post more reports in the supporters section? I love the idea and I've been toying with the idea of subscribing to a site I've gotten so much out of...



Huge _______ are hitting ________ on the _______ tide using ________. Favorite spots are _____________.

This type of info I would post on the Supporters section... 

Join! 

Sandcrab


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats were I caught mine last week ... :fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL... supporter's forum... guess it could benefit you to be able to hold 200+ pm's or pm more than 5 peeps at once and have a sig line.. but for what? No need to pm that many folks at once or hold that many pm's seems a tad bit superfluous ... especially when I can add my own sig line, avatar and post unlimited photos ...wooo hooooo 

Oh, all most forgot... here feeshy feeshy feeshy.... 
__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*
*WBB- The Real Fish Master*
*WBB- Padawan Trainer*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> LOL... supporter's forum... guess it could benefit you to be able to hold 200+ pm's or pm more than 5 peeps at once and have a sig line.. but for what? No need to pm that many folks at once or hold that many pm's seems a tad bit superfluous ... especially when I can add my own sig line, avatar and post unlimited photos ...wooo hooooo
> 
> Oh, all most forgot... here feeshy feeshy feeshy....


Come on now Huntsy admit it ... you are just being cheap .. I mean thrifty


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Come on now Huntsy admit it ... you are just being cheap .. I mean thrifty


Nah, why should I pay for something when no one posts any valuable info there anyways. Most of the folks that are posting are doing so in the regular forum...but hey I could give a sob story and say I've been out of work for 6mos, have 5 kids, paying support for 3 others and had my tires stolen off my car and wait for Sandflea to give me a bye for the year

LOL.. u know that ain't my stylo ... but sum funny chit though... anyway no hate'n on the supporters more power to ya... wooooo hooooooo

__________________
*WBB- Shadow Ninja*
*WBB- The Real Fish Master*
*WBB- Padawan Trainer*


















“If you find a path with no obstacles, 
it probably doesn't lead anywhere.” 
--Henry Wadsworth Longfellow


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Nah, why should I pay for something when no one posts any valuable info there anyways. Most of the folks that are posting are doing so in the regular forum...but hey I could give a sob story and say I've been out of work for 6mos, have 5 kids, paying support for 3 others and had my tires stolen off my car and wait for Sandflea to give me a bye for the year
> 
> LOL.. u know that ain't my stylo ... but sum funny chit though... anyway no hate'n on the supporters more power to ya... wooooo hooooooo


Just jerking your chain buddy ... I thought you told me you had eight kids a monkey AND a rattlesnake to feed 

You going to be fishing AI again this fall or will you hit your Outer Banks for the striped ones?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Huntsman said:


> Nah, why should I pay for something when no one posts any valuable info there anyways.


I only post Generic stuff in the MD/DE forum - detailed fish-catching stuff go in the Supporter forum...

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I guess Sandcrab is trying to get a free subscription for '08 the way he is pimping the subscriber forum??

Hey Sandcrab, you should post those pics of AK in the surf with his arms flailing as he tried to keep his sand fleas from getting washed away. Since he, like myself, is not a supporter, he'll never know!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> I guess Sandcrab is trying to get a free subscription for '08 the way he is pimping the subscriber forum??
> 
> Hey Sandcrab, you should post those pics of AK in the surf with his arms flailing as he tried to keep his sand fleas from getting washed away. Since he, like myself, is not a supporter, he'll never know!!!


Awesome! You guys got a picture of that. Come on Ron, give it up! Let us see those pics!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> I guess Sandcrab is trying to get a free subscription for '08 the way he is pimping the subscriber forum??
> 
> Hey Sandcrab, you should post those pics of AK in the surf with his arms flailing as he tried to keep his sand fleas from getting washed away. Since he, like myself, is not a supporter, he'll never know!!!


Hey, you'd be flailing too when you lose 2 _gallons _of fleas that you just so laboriously dug from the raging surf!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, you'd be *flailing* too when you lose *2 gallons *of fleas that you just so *laboriously* dug from the *raging* surf!


Wow! Drama Queeeen..... Those fleas are useless to you since you don't go toggin'. How bout putting them in a freezer bag for me and leaving them on my doorstep next time you get a bunch. Make sure to cull out the small ones.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be sure to do the Huntsman treatment to them...extra crisp and juicy! 

Besides, what do you need _all those _fleas for anyhow? I seem to recall you saying something like: "I only need _5_ fleas to catch my limit"  So, catch any limits lately? 

Oh, and I think Husky's looking for a ban from the AK fishmobile...hope you like walking buddy!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That's ok, this is the time of year I frequent Kent Narrows and the Choptank anyhow...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Yeah, I'll be sure to do the Huntsman treatment to them...extra crisp and juicy!
> 
> Besides, what do you need _all those _fleas for anyhow? I seem to recall you saying something like: "I only need _5_ fleas to catch my limit"  So, catch any limits lately?
> 
> Oh, and I think Husky's looking for a ban from the AK fishmobile...hope you like walking buddy!


Ya got it all wrong. The Huntsman treatment is to rinse those babies off in a golden shower.  opcorn:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Now if you were a supporter...*



fishbait said:


> ... Those fleas are useless to you since you don't go toggin'.



... I would tell you how to use them to catch fish OTHER than blackfish (TOG)...
===========================

Back to AK - 

I wish I had a picture of AK and the pail of SF's running all over the place... He was PART of the surf at that point...Husky mentioned something about floundering... 

Sandcrab


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Haha, bunch of comedians! If Husky wasn't all "oh, I'm hurt, I can't help you with the bucket", the fleas wouldn't have been spilled! Pinched nerve indeed...hmph! 

FB, your fleas will definitely get the golden shower, don't you worry  Besides, you never answered my question: what *do *you need more than _5_ fleas for anyhow, oh great one? You ain't got the pocket space!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> Now if you were a supporter.... ... I would tell you how to use them to catch fish OTHER than blackfish (TOG)...
> ===========================
> 
> Sandcrab


Ain't being a subscriber good enough! Been one since I joined! Anyway, there ain't much swimming out there that will eat a sandflea and is worth a damn. Maybe sheepshead, trigger and BSB, but that's it....


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Ya got it all wrong. The Huntsman treatment is to rinse those babies off in a golden shower.  opcorn:


LOL..actually the shower comes first and then the smoke pitt.... All I have to say is if you let Husky in w/ those hideous pants he usually wears he'll scare all the sandfleas back to the center of the earth.... 

Cyg - I'm going to try to make a trip or two up this fall to fish w/ the gang for the fall striper/blue run. I'll probably hit the VA side of the seashore or the south end of the MD side... great reports came from those areas last fall and hopefully the stage is set for a repeat... Also, you know we have to hit RT50 for some lure tossing and chat.... 

Will be in the OBX the weekend after Tksgiv'n for the striper tourney, so hopefully I'll be set for the fall run... we'll see...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Ain't being a subscriber good enough! Been one since I joined! Anyway, there ain't much swimming out there that will eat a sandflea and is worth a damn. Maybe sheepshead, trigger and BSB, but that's it....


Subscriber/Supporter....tomatoe/tomato no difference, but if you think that is the only thing fleas are good for you should try to expand your bait a little more. You see there are these things with long stripes on them. They like to eat them things too... oh and some sort of red looking fi.......too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Huntsman said:


> All I have to say is if you let Husky in w/ those hideous pants he usually wears he'll scare all the sandfleas back to the center of the earth....


You aren't dissing my Machiavelli shorts that come down to my shins are you? Of all people, I'd think you would show some respect for 2Pac.:--|


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Subscriber/Supporter....tomatoe/tomato no difference, but if you think that is the only thing fleas are good for you should try to expand your bait a little more. You see there are these things with long stripes on them. They like to eat them things too... oh and some sort of red looking fi.......too.


Sandflea ain't exactly a great striper bait..... And red drum don't count in my book. It's basically a saltwater version of the common carp. I think they may be related. Either way, inedible waste of my time......  opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Sandflea ain't exactly a great striper bait..... And red drum don't count in my book. It's basically a saltwater version of the common carp. I think they may be related. Either way, inedible waste of my time......  opcorn:


Uh Oh!!!  I didn't think you had the gonads to say that here . . . good luck with the natives from VA and NC. Dude, they got shrines and chit for that fish down there opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

*bait*

my last couple of trips to AI, bait would not last 10 min. do you use cork to make the bait float? or any other remedies to make the bait last longer???


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Sandflea ain't exactly a great striper bait..... And red drum don't count in my book. It's basically a saltwater version of the common carp. I think they may be related. Either way, inedible waste of my time......  opcorn:



Double speak for can't catch one .....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

surfchunker said:


> Double speak for can't catch one .....


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Fishbait is just jealous

Only those of the highest intelligence and best physiques catch big red drum

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/910194-R1-10-19A.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fishbait said:


> .... And red drum don't count in my book. It's basically a saltwater version of the common carp. I think they may be related. Either way, inedible waste of my time......


 
opcorn:
.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

fishbait said:


> Sandflea ain't exactly a great striper bait..... And red drum don't count in my book. It's basically a saltwater version of the common carp. I think they may be related. Either way, inedible waste of my time......  opcorn:


Dude, just wait until after you hook up with one and you're all out of breath and sweating after possibly bringing it to the beach before you say any more...I know it was tongue in cheek but just watch which cheek you're stickin' it in...LOLOL J/K


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Guys, don't get me wrong. I love soaking bait just as much as the next guy. And red drum are strong as heck and fun to catch. I got my PB over at Kent Narrows.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice hair


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!! Dude, I appreciate the way your holding it, supporting it's insides and all. BTW, what was the slot that year? opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

OMG! Thanks Mr. Robinson (our resident carp expert if I remember his last name correctly).

By the way, self respecting fisherman lure fish KN. Don't suppose you caught that on a pink BA?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

that picture looks like it was from the 70s...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That is one ugly.....er, uh Fish!


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Easy guys.... lol. Hey fishbait, what that baby weigh and how often have you caught them down there?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Tommy,
I don't catch them there often. It's only the second time I've ever got one in the saltwater. My guess is that this year it's too salty at the narrows for them. BTW, I'm strictly C&R on the red drum, so I didn't weigh it, but it was really heavy since it's belly was full of roe.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

HuskyMD said:


> You aren't dissing my Machiavelli shorts that come down to my shins are you? Of all people, I'd think you would show some respect for 2Pac.:--|


...some funny chit... lol, and to add Fishbait and his George Clinton shocklite hairstyle..

As Milt says, once you've hooked up w/ a big fish period..you'll be addicted and wanting for another hook up... fish on fish on... :fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's the puppy drum I got back in spring of this year. Awesome fight! Man..... I need to start wearing a hat....:redface:


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the respose FB (what's your real name btw? I feel funny calling you Fat Bas... LOL). Your right about the salinity. I was catching snapper blues in the upper magothy this year. Good to see some guys giving some respect to them "puppies and reds" .


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Tommy Robinson said:


> Thanks for the respose FB (what's your real name btw? I feel funny calling you Fat Bas... LOL). Your right about the salinity. I was catching snapper blues in the upper magothy this year. Good to see some guys giving some respect to them "puppies and reds" .


Hehehehe! Hey Tommy,

My real name is Jiro.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

why does that look more like a carp than a drum???


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Maybe because it is...*



stupidjet said:


> why does that look more like a carp than a drum???



German carp...

Sandcrab


----------

